

Ask HN: Need analysis of Google Analytics data across multiple sites? - marcamillion

Google Analytics does a good job of providing metrics for one site. But say you have one 'brand' with multiple sites (perhaps it is landing pages across different domains, or different countries, etc.) analysis can get pretty ugly, pretty quickly.<p>Either add a comment on this thread with your contact info, or email me directly at the email address in my profile.<p>Thanks.<p>P.S. My normal rate is $100/hour, but running an introductory rate for new clients at $75/hour.
======
Travis
I don't think this is really an appropriate post for HN. There is some self-
promotion of consulting work in other threads, but nothing quite as self-
serving.

Please do not post this type of material here.

